# muskie at west branch ?



## squiddy (Oct 22, 2011)

i am new to west branch and muskie my question is is there a section of the lake that is better i have a map and i know the points and drops ets but if the east end is better or west or your preferences just trying to get a better idea of were every one fishes i see alot of people around the sunken island seems over fished to me alot of good looking spots let me know what you think


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Great lake, big fish, and lots of good spots. The east and west end are great, no one told the muskies there is a difference  The good part about the west end is it's no wake, so in the summer when pleasure boaters are pounding the other side, you can at least fish in some calmer stuff. The west end is shallower as well, averaging 10-15 feet. Short line trolling works great over there, 4 + mph. The east side of the lake is full of any structure you're looking for. Casting weed edges and points is productive. Goose Island that you referred to above is a well known "big fish" spot with huge drops and then huge weedbeds near the southern point. If you already have a map, you should have no problem finding whatever style of fishing you enjoy. Also, hate to be the tree-hugger, but if you are going to pursue muskies read the CPR thread and invest in some quality tools/net, etc. These fish are apex predators and need to be released to preserve our fisheries so we can teach our kids how sweet the sport is!


----------



## squiddy (Oct 22, 2011)

thanks for the advice my fishing season is closing fast i work for a local city and will pushing snow soon and on 3rd shift so i am just trying to up my chances before then just time on the water and some good advice and maby a muskie before then thanks again


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

What Jim said. Some people prefer the wast end and some the east. I fish mostly east of the bridge but do spend a little time over there also. I actually have three different gps files as I break the lake down into east, central, and west. Don't know what map you are using but I can say I haven't seen one completely accurate yet. Be cautious until you know the lake really well.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

We've had some follows within the weeks. Lost one trolling out of the campgrounds.. Broke us off. Heading out today. Hopefully we'll finally get one of them toothy criters.


----------



## squiddy (Oct 22, 2011)

good luck to you


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks. Didn't hear or see anything. No baitfish. No Muskies. Typically when we fish there we try to find schools of baitfish on our fish finder. Pull up on them. Cast or troll bright flashy lures that mimic wounded minnows.


----------



## duhanvon (May 16, 2010)

I will say that it is a very difficult, complex trolling lake. The contours can be very frustrating as you can go from 20 ft. deep to 3ft. in the length of your boat!! like madmac said, the maps arent very accurate, so it will just take time to figure it out. I wish you the best of luck, and hope ya get one!!


----------



## squiddy (Oct 22, 2011)

thanks guy hoping to get out ladder end of this week well see what happens thanks again


----------

